# "Oops ran into a problem" on mobile keeps popping up more frequently and need to refresh fo view.



## dr k (Aug 2, 2020)

This and the yellow arrow keys viewing with mobile for go to top or bottom. Lots of screen shifts right so you have to expand to find it. Or thumb flip up to get to going to another page or refresh with a pull down. The side by side up/down arrows come and go. You have to go to top to pull down with mobile to refresh or no viewing or to login.  This has been occuring for awhile apears to be more frequent.


----------



## Motorboat40 (Aug 2, 2020)

dr k said:


> This and the yellow arrow keys viewing with mobile for go to top or bottom. Lots of screen shifts right so you have to expand to find it. Or thumb flip up to get to going to another page or refresh with a pull down. The side by side up/down arrows come and go. You have to go to top to pull down with mobile to refresh or no viewing or to login.  This has been occuring for awhile apears to be more frequent.


I've had this happen too from time to time. I just log out and then back in and it fixes the problem for me. Hope that helps.


----------



## forktender (Aug 3, 2020)

Logging out isn't what I would call a fix. The whole idea of a forum is to keep people logged in.


----------



## dr k (Aug 5, 2020)

I don't mind ignoring the ads. Here's a screen shot on my phone that keeps me from using this sites features like the back to top/bottom yellow arrows that show up sometimes not consistenly and come and go and they are fixed so if I try to scroll up a little to access the arrow they don't move like everything else (post reply, preview and attach files etc. ) the X to close this ad in the screen shot is behind the ad in the background that can't be closed just to get suckered into viewing the ad. Some ads keep you from using basic features on the site including logging in. So at this point no one is being pursuaded by the ad to purchase the product because were too busy trying to login or get to the top and bottom of a page. It's more like fighting this ad to use this site not being persuaded by the ad. Im still here but frusterated with this ad but it maybe keeping viewers from becoming members. If all site touch commands can be scrolled on a phone to touch and not be fixed behind an ad that would be great.


----------



## dr k (Aug 5, 2020)

Or just keep the arrows fixed but move it up instead of at the bottom so ads can't interfere with site phone touch commands. This .may not be an issue with PCs. Maybe this site isn't user friendly with us phone members/viewers.


----------



## forktender (Aug 6, 2020)

dr k said:


> Or just keep the arrows fixed but move it up instead of at the bottom so ads can't interfere with site phone touch commands. This .may not be an issue with PCs. Maybe this site isn't user friendly with us phone members/viewers.


Every other site that I go to that use the Xenforo web designed forums has a "style" choice at the bottom of each forum page that let you chose a forum "style"  such as "Mobil" "Tablet" or "Default" which is basically set up for your home PC or Laptop PC. If they aren't using it here I don't understand why I've looked into Xenforo's web designs and this feature seems to be stock feature for each of Xenforo's web design offers.
I could be wrong though, it has happened once before.

This damn poem format is going to drive people away from this forum. I hate to see that happen for something as stupid/simple to resolve as a formatting issue. This is insane it's been at least a week now.

Daniel Axlerod.


----------



## forktender (Aug 8, 2020)

dr k said:


> Or just keep the arrows fixed but move it up instead of at the bottom so ads can't interfere with site phone touch commands. This .may not be an issue with PCs. Maybe this site isn't user friendly with us phone members/viewers.


See the little red paint brush that has SMF next to it? It's right next to the forum width tab at the bottom of every forum page. That paint brush is the "styles" tab on every other xenforo website that I go to that has options such as Mobile, Tablet and PC to choose from. I'm not sure why they aren't taking advantage of that feature here on the SMF.  Each option changes the formatting to best suite your needs. I'm kinda wondering if that is the issue with the poem style format that we have been stuck with for the last week or so. I honestly do not remember if there used to be other options there or not on the SMF. I sure wish someone would reply to these problems/questions.


----------



## dr k (Aug 8, 2020)

forktender said:


> See the little red paint brush that has SMF next to it? It's right next to the forum width tab at the bottom of every forum page. That paint brush is the "styles" tab on every other xenforo website that I go to that has options such as Mobile, Tablet and PC to choose from. I'm not sure why they aren't taking advantage of that feature here on the SMF.  Each option changes the formatting to best suite your needs. I'm kinda wondering if that is the issue with the poem style format that we have been stuck with for the last week or so. I honestly do not remember if there used to be other options there or not on the SMF. I sure wish someone would reply to these problems/questions.


Just saw that paint brush at the bottom. It shows default or SMF. I didn't select anything just backed out. I believe the other platform had mobile or PC but stayed with pc on my phone so I could view more about the poster. The evolving Mustela hand lotion ad  I  screen shot post 4 grows up from the bottom like a tree covering touch commands and starts dispensing lotion vs ads that play in their fixed areas and move away with scrolling and the touch arrows are in the foreground so you can use them.  This ad is fixed in the foreground blocking your ability to navigate SMF and doesn't scroll away and is more of a harassment that an ad I don't think SMF would like this compared to just an ad. At the top  of each page that says too many ads? Make them go away here. To me there aren't too many just one that keeps  me from getting around SMF.  Before the update I was getting this SMF crash that makes you pull down at the top of each page to get a rotating blue circle to refresh but not log you out. I can deal with the ad that blocks logging in because I can scroll up/down to ditch it to access the fields to log in but that fixed mustela hand lotion ad renders the yellow up/down arrows on the phone useless. So I'm back to flipping upwards six times to get to the top of the page. This "oops" pops up at least once a day for quite some time before this update so it's not related to the update but looks like a site crash. 







Then refresh to get back to viewing. 






The yellow arrows are sometimes around to be used,  sometimes not even before the update and sometimes when around pop up off screen to the right. This maybe from the constant random shifting when posting etc herky jerky viewing. The text area when swiping up past or below it will freeze for 3-5 seconds before being able to swipe up and contine to the top of the page since the arrows are blocked by mustela fixed interactive ad.


----------



## forktender (Aug 8, 2020)

Same here, insane!


----------

